# Greys Anatomy - new series starting Januray



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

As the title says, new series starting soon!! Can't wait, but I know it's going to be another sad episode. 

Tina xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello


Help please     


I missed a bit of the last series so can somebody bring me up to date a bit before the new one starts on Monday?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun,

Here is a link for the last 2 episodes of season 6: http:/shack.com/2010/05/21/grey%E2%80%99s-anatomy-2010-season-6-finale-who-dies-spoilers/

It was such a sad episode and cried through a lot of the episodes. It really had me on the edge of my seat    

Hope you had a fab Christmas hun and wishing you a fab new year      

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you    


I have no idea who Owen, April, or Reed are


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry hun.

Owen is a doctor, he was in the Army and had horrid flashbacks (due to Post traumatic stress) and tried to strangle Christina. They are going out.

Mercy Grace and another hospital did a merger and Reed and April came from the other hospital. 

Hope that helps hun


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhhh - of course - OWEN!!! Did he die?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Lots of new series starting this week.

My planner was empty of xmas, its now starting to fill up again.

New series of CSI NY starts on the 8th i think


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

What did you all think about last nights episode?

Dakota, I love CSI NY!! Do you know which season is starting? Is it on Living or FIVE?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Tina, its on five   

I have to watch all the csi's on five due to no sky years ago    otherwise i get in a muddle   

Last nights grey's? mmm i thought was a bit slow considering how it ended in the last episode


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bit dull wasn't it?


----------

